# Dating Erinmore tin?



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

So being out of town I spent some time at a tobacco shop where I wouldn't normally get to hang out. I picked up a tin of Erinmore Flake and am curious as to what vintage it is. 

It says "Originally by Murray Sons & Company Limited" on the top and says "Made in the EU under the Authority of Murray Sons & Co. LTD., BELFAST" on the side and on the back of the tin it has the rectangular Lane Limited sticker a la Dunhill Murrays tins. 

I'm confused because the writing on the top leads me to believe that it isn't Murrays... but the sticker on the back makes me think it is... I dunno I'm just confused in general here. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Will_S (Jan 2, 2008)

The last one I bought, a few months ago, has exactly the same markings you describe. The shop where I bought said that it is one of their best sellers so I am guessing that both our tins are fairly recent. I seem to remember hearing that Erinmore flake was changing distributors, but I dont remember the details.

Great stuff isnt it? Smoked a bowl playing chess this afternoon and I was suprised at how pleasant it was.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Sorry, I can't help you with a date, but I was able to pick up tins of both the Flake & Mixture recently. Both of them say "Made in Northern Ireland by Murray Sons & Company LTD Belfast"... Does your tin have the health warning sticker perpendicular to the seal like the Murray's Dunhill tins?

Here are pics of the Erinmore Mixture tin I have...


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Will S said:


> The last one I bought, a few months ago, has exactly the same markings you describe. The shop where I bought said that it is one of their best sellers so I am guessing that both our tins are fairly recent. I seem to remember hearing that Erinmore flake was changing distributors, but I dont remember the details.
> 
> Great stuff isnt it? Smoked a bowl playing chess this afternoon and I was suprised at how pleasant it was.


Will I think your right. I have yet to smoke a bowl but I'm looking forward to it.



physiognomy said:


> Sorry, I can't help you with a date, but I was able to pick up tins of both the Flake & Mixture recently. Both of them say "Made in Northern Ireland by Murray Sons & Company LTD Belfast"... Does your tin have the health warning sticker perpendicular to the seal like the Murray's Dunhill tins?
> 
> Here are pics of the Erinmore Mixture tin I have...


Physio,

Thanks for the help. After looking at yours I don't think I have an original Murray Sons tin. I'll still enjoy it tho as it looks like a very interesting blend.


----------

